# Need Georgia hog hunter opinions for magazine.



## JAGER (May 19, 2008)

I am writing an article for my column in "Boar Hunter" magazine about the future of hog hunting in the United States. Since hunters are not effective at controlling feral hog numbers in Texas, Federal and state entities are spending millions of dollars in removal efforts and research to accomplish the mission. 

I would like Georgia hog hunter opinions about the two articles (below) from the Associated Press. Keep in mind, there are no closed seasons or limits on feral hogs in the state of Texas, yet populations continue to increase every year. Hunting with dogs, trapping, baiting, night vision, thermal devices and aerial gunning from helicopters are all legal methods of hunting. 

So... What is the solution for hunting to be an effective management tool for feral hogs? What do hunters in the state of Georgia need to do differently now before we follow the footsteps of Texas? 

Thanks, ---JAGER 


BusinessWeek, May 5, 2008-
TEXAS AWARDS $1 MILLION CONTRACT TO CONTROL WILD HOGS---

Texas is increasing efforts to get rid of hundreds of thousands of wild hogs that are mangling the state's pastures, crops and waterways.

The Texas Department of Agriculture announced it has awarded the Texas AgriLife Extension Service $1 million to work toward cutting down the number of hogs -- estimated to be about 2 million, about half of the total in the U.S.

The animals will be trapped, snared and hunted, agriculture department spokesman Bryan Black said. Those trapped or snared will be euthanized.

The hogs, which can balloon up to 400 pounds, shred fields and pastures with their razor-sharp tusks and wreck ecosystems by wallowing in streambeds. The hogs also eat and kill other animals.

Agriculture officials estimate the hogs cause $52 million annually in damages to crops and property statewide and their numbers continue to climb from high reproductive potential and a lack of natural predators.

Funding for the project was approved by lawmakers last year. In 2006 and 2007, a $500,000 pilot program approved by the Legislature offered technical assistance to landowners at three locations, and promoted educational events across the state. Ag officials say the pilot project removed more than 3,000 hogs, saving nearly $3 million in losses.



May 19, 2008 - By MICHAEL GRACZYK, Associated Press Writer-
TEXAS RESEARCHERS DEVELOPING 'PILL' FOR WILD HOGS--- 

In Texas, the wild pig population- now topping 2 million- is exploding thanks to high reproductive rates and few natural predators.

The Texas AgriLife Extension Service estimates the hogs cause $50 million in damage each year.

A solution to the pig problem might come from a lab at Texas A&M University, where a team of researchers is testing an oral contraceptive for the hogs and other pests. It may even become applicable for pets like cats and dogs.

The contraceptive, called a phosphodiesterase 3 inhibitor and in development for about a year and a half, is now in a capsule form and has been fed to captive pigs at the university's research facility. It prevents the females' eggs from maturing.

"It does appear to be effective," said Duane Kraemer, a professor of veterinary physiology and pharmacology who heads the research team.

"The animals can continue to cycle and breed. Their behaviors are the same, except they don't get pregnant."

Still, Kraemer cautions, the "development of an oral contraceptive for an animal that people eat and is to be released into the environment is a complex issue, no question about it."

The hogs are descendants of animals introduced more than 300 years ago by Spanish explorers, domestic hogs that have escaped over the years and survivors of Russian boars brought to Texas in the 1930s as exotic hunting game.

After generations of crossbreeding in the wild, the hogs have evolved into fierce survivors that typically travel in herds known as sounds.

The hogs have keen senses of smell and hearing and sharp, continuously growing tusks _ two on top and two on the bottom _ all the makings of imposing physical specimens.

There is no closed season on hunting the pigs, and in Texas all you need is a regular hunting license. 

Earlier this month, the Texas Department of Agriculture announced it had awarded the extension service $1 million to provide technical help to landowners under siege from the beasts.

"They eat most anything," Kraemer said. "One of the reasons there's concern is they eat eggs of birds that nest in the ground, little deer if they can catch them, sheep and goats. And, of course, they dig for grubs and worms and roots and in the process of doing so, they tear up crops, pastures and make such a mess you can hardly drive on these pastures. It's just terrible."

He estimates it could be three to five years before the birth-control pill for pigs is readily available. The next step in the research is to test the contraceptive outside the lab.

Among hurdles yet to be overcome are how to ensure that the drug is administered only to wild hogs and won't cause any environmental damage.

"It's got to be effective, it's got to be specific, it's got to be acceptable to meat consumed by humans," Kraemer said. "And it's got to be environmentally safe."


----------



## SELFBOW (May 19, 2008)

In Texas, the wild pig population- now topping 2 million- is exploding thanks to high reproductive rates and few natural predators.



Natural predators is the key.
Even in texas many a yote is shot for fun.
Maybe we need more yotes, and black panthers.


----------



## sghoghunter (May 19, 2008)

Jager the problem is not with the hunters it is with the land owners.You go to a land owner and ask and the same old answer is I already have someone hunting or I dont let dog hunters on my land.Around here land owners have a few hogs but they dont think they have a problem.


----------



## hawg dawg (May 20, 2008)

the biggest thing I run into is the deer hunters.they think if we run the hogs with dogs it will scare the deer off..once they hunt with us they realize this is not true.


----------



## sticker (May 20, 2008)

Sghoghunter is right, Jager. People are up at the local restaurant in the morning times crying about how the hogs are eating their crops and tearing up their fields.  But Lord dont even think about asking them to hunt it and try to HELP them out.  They have some excuse about why they dont let other people on their land; some I understand, some I dont.  Plain and simply put-----STOP CRYING if you arent gonna let someone willing to help, help


----------



## squealmaker (May 20, 2008)

*hog population*

i agre with them.the same thing is going on down here .it don't matter how bad farmers have with hogs they thing everybody is out to catch big boar hogs and everything else gets turned back lose.you where here a few weeks ago in moultrie and me and a dozen more folks said it. i understand both sides of the story just like most everybody else.you know hog hunting is a growing sport.if it's with dogs or baiting and hunting from a stand.and the hunters are worried about the hogs running out and not having nothing to hunt and the farmers are are worried about the hnters not takeing everything they catch or not shooting nothing but trophy size boars.most hunters know if they get promision to hunt any land they will go by what ever rules the land owner sets.plan and simple because they want to hunt no question asked but i undertand there are are few that try to do everything that the land says not to do. but don't hold every dog hunter or huner reponsible for this.you know i love hunting with dogs and you can ask everybodt that has gave us the right to hunt their land we do what they say because we want to be able to keep hunting that land till the problem is gone or we put a big enough dent that they can farm with no problem. if they want it dead it's dead.if they don't mind us keeping it alive it stays alive till we do something with it.and i know of plenty of others that do the same thing.what it comes down to is ther are some hunters that has gave every other hunter a bad name and the farmers and land owners don't trust the hunters. but if they would be willing to lisen and work with the hunters i feel like we could help each other out.you will never be able to completly wipeout the hog population but working together we can put a dent in it.it's just going to take farmers and hunters working togeter to do it. and i know their are plenty of others that agree with me.


----------



## JWilson (May 21, 2008)

I think the real problem lies in the " pill " who says they could not use that on deer and other animal to " contol numbers " if they do that. That is just going to open the doors of PETEA and other antihunting groups.


----------



## jkoch (May 21, 2008)

Part of the problem is the DNR, they will let us set baited traps for them, we can shoot them at night, but they tell us we can't bait and kill them.---What's with that?


----------



## Hawg Daddy (May 21, 2008)

I have found out in hunting hogs with dogs for 20+ years is that alot of the old time hog hunters that hunted where they wanted when they wanted put a bad taste in alot of farers mouths.Now if you've got a PIT your a hog hunter and MOST not ALL will catch anything that moves and farmers  with cows know this there for they don't want them on there land and I agree.It's not the dog or the land owner it's the the guy that CALLS himself a hog hunter that say well i'll go any way.It takes time to win the TRUST of these people and it took me 5 years to do it because some of my FAMILY that did what I'm talkin bout now I can go when i want and they will call me and ask if I mind if they let someone else come (on their on land) and try to get one all in a nut shell is TRUST and TRUTH.not worth much but that's all I've got to say about that.


----------



## BRIAN1 (May 21, 2008)

The Problem Is, Like Someone Said Above, There Are Hog Hunters All Over Who Want More Hogs Like Myself And Are Not Farmers/ranchers. We Do Not Realize The Damage They Can Do. By Not Killing Some, We Will Turn Into Texas/florida, But We Should Capitalize On The Sport. I Have Never Witnessed Hogs Eating Fawns, Poults, Etc. I Have Seen Rooting And I Think That Is The Biggest Problem. If You Want To Kill Some Then Do It, If You Want To Place Them On Your Land Then Do It, But Remeber That Your Food Comes From Hard Working People Who Do Not Need Them So Be Considerate And Offer Solutions Instead Of Complaints.


----------



## spaz (May 21, 2008)

If there is such a problem, why doesn't the state let hunters hunt in the WMA all year. I know here in fl. they let someone come in Green Swamp and trap before the special 'hog dog hunt" why not extend the season and open it up.


----------



## Swampy (May 21, 2008)

*?????*

Blows my mind. I'm paying a minimum of $150/day for hog hunts (exclusive of meals, etc.). How can I hook up with the outfit that got the $1MM contract? Geez.


----------



## sghoghunter (May 21, 2008)

I can show the farmer a pic of every hog that we catch cause we take one of them on the dog box dead blood and all just like the one in my avatar.


----------



## Hawg Daddy (May 22, 2008)

I was doing some thinking (I know that I shouldn't be doing that without my wife)but does  any of ya'll  have any ins. because another reason they won't let US  hunt is if you get hurt on their land they'll get sued and I see and hear of alot of people drinking while hunting and that's a whole other can of worms right there.I don't drink any more and and if you do that's your business but just stop and look at this through the eyes of the land owner.When I first moved to Live Oak I was told by ALOT of people DON"T tell them your last name if you want to hunt ol so and so land because of what some of my kin folks had done but I did and some of them looked as if they seen a ghost and told me the story before tell me NO sir long story short I hunt all them places now but it took in some cases years.The reason for all this is I want my boys to have a chance to enjoy the TRILL of the chase and if I don't do right they won't.


----------



## squealmaker (May 22, 2008)

i know what you're saying about the insurance and can see how some people would try to sue for that. but if you're an honest person like most of us are then that shouldn't be no problem.and about the drinking part we don't as long as the dogs are out. imean it's risky enough going into a bay stone cold sobber and everybody that hunt with us knows that and most hunters should know that.


----------



## Swampy (May 22, 2008)

Yeah, some reckless jackasses give us (hunters) a bad name occasionally. I don't drink when I hunt - that's just stupid and I would sign a waiver indemnifying any landowner, but I guess you're right - today everyone seems so quick to sue over anything, no matter how ridiculous or trivial. It just seems like such a waste of opportunity, though ...


----------



## bombers32 (May 22, 2008)

Hey Jadger, I really don't know what you are on this board for, you act like every hog hunter wants all the hogs gone.(REALITY)Hog hunting is a sport, just like all hunting. If I recall you are in the boar hunter mag. posting yourself on there like a outfitter, welcoming clients to go out and take hog with your equipment. The answer is just like it has always been keep hunting whether with guns or dogs, you have your way we have ours...........Another ? what do you do with all the hogs you kill? The more I read what you wright it is nothing more than to promote youself, like you repesent all hog hunters and you don't. You don't pay as much for your equipment as you say you do just to shoot hogs,( you are making money off of it) try real hunting you might just like it.................


----------



## Tiger Rag (May 22, 2008)

jkoch said:


> Part of the problem is the DNR, they will let us set baited traps for them, we can shoot them at night, but they tell us we can't bait and kill them.---What's with that?





All you have to do is to apply for a permit, with the permission of the landowner, outside of deer and turkey season and you can do all of the above legally.


----------



## gnarlyone (May 22, 2008)

*hog control....*

If the dog hunters in Texas ain't catching no more hogs than the ones on this board's contest..I can see why they're over populated. LOL
Georgia does not have a hog problem no matter what some may say. Most Texas "Ranches are 10 to 20 thousand acres and have only 1 outfit hunting it and you know how that works. In Georgia...1 dog man can contol any problem that may exist on the size farms that are common to this state. In Texas you have 1 man on 10,000 acres ..in Georgia you have a possiblity of 10-20 dog men. I have prob. 20,000 plus acres to hunt and i can cure a farmers problem in about 3-4 days. Permission is a big obstical for the dog man that doesn't have a "Local reputation". On the pill issue..I hope that is 1 issue that PETA wins....that is another example of what publicity will do to an otherwise "quite" issue. Bring the "organized" view into it and you got problems...I promise you.
Jager...these issue only promote your business and i can see your interest to be involved....but it will never be an acceptable issue with the dog man. Texas is in trouble because of the size of the tracts where the hogs make them more or less "protected" by limiting the number of allowable hunters on the ranches. If you want to do me a favor...work your business..have fun...make money...and don't get Georgia involved in a can of worms it doesn't need.


----------



## JAGER (May 22, 2008)

Bomber- let me clarify some of your thoughts so we can start off on the right foot.



bombers32 said:


> Hey Jager, I really don't know what you are on this board for, you act like every hog hunter wants all the hogs gone.



You are incorrectly assuming I want ALL the hogs gone. I only asked the doggin' community to kill every hog you caught and to not relocate them. Dr. John Mayer has an interesting article starting on page 21 of the May/June "Boar Hunter" magazine about current feral hog populations. Don't forget to look at the problem from the farmer's perspective.



bombers32 said:


> Hog hunting is a sport, just like all hunting. If I recall you are in the boar hunter mag. posting yourself on there like an outfitter, welcoming clients to go out and take hog with your equipment.



True statement. I am the only outfitter in the entire United States using military grade thermal equipment to guide feral hog hunts at night. My annual hunts are usually sold out before the end of January. 



bombers32 said:


> What do you do with all the hogs you kill?



Most of our hunting clients take the meat home with them after the hunt. The rest is donated to local families in Randolph County.



bombers32 said:


> The more I read what you write it is nothing more than to promote yourself, like you represent all hog hunters and you don't.



I am very fortunate to earn a living in the hunting industry. I receive income as a professional hunter, consultant, writer and speaker. There is ample opportunity to educate others through magazine articles, talk radio, newspapers and television shows. I promote all forms of hunting to control feral hog populations, including dogs.



bombers32 said:


> You don't pay as much for your equipment as you say you do just to shoot hogs, (you are making money off of it.)



Of course I am. Hunting is a billion dollar industry in the U.S.



bombers32 said:


> Try real hunting you might just like it.



By "real" hunting, I assume you are referring to doggin'. I actually love to hog hunt with dogs and often video the action for friends.



gnarlyone said:


> Jager...these issue only promote your business and i can see your interest to be involved....but it will never be an acceptable issue with the dog man. If you want to do me a favor...work your business..have fun...make money...and don't get Georgia involved in a can of worms it doesn't need.



Thanks. I appreciate your input and will honor the favor.


----------



## squealmaker (May 23, 2008)

*jager*

you know i been this and thinking.and i'm not knocking you or what you do.cause i think it would be fun to pop off a few through the thermal equ.but talking about controling numbers.the way you do is just like stand hunting.you might sit there all night and never see anything.you might not be sit up on the right spot wind might be working against you the hog might not come within range of your equipment.i have even heard you say that you can only do it 4-6 months out of the year and show realy numbers of hogs takin.now i'm not saying that with dogs you get hogs every time.but if people (land owners and farmers)would work with us dog hunters we can put up some pretty unbelieveable numbers.but they you do it it's new and you have all this hight tech stuff most people ain't herd about and all these magazines backin you and you now how to talk a good game.plus the farmers like the idea of not having to deal with the dog hunters so you end up with land to hunt for free then you charge some ritch yankee that bearly knows how to use a gun to come and shoot hogs that we can be running with our friends and family doing to the land owners liking (meaning if they want it dead it's dead).


----------



## sghoghunter (May 23, 2008)

Squealmaker we have hunted with night vision before and its awesome to be able to ride and see hogs in a field and get the wind right and go get them.They dont even know you are anywhere around and then all at once they have some dogs eatn on there ears.I see you are in moultrie we might have to get up sometime if yall have any fields to ride.


----------



## curdog (May 23, 2008)

we have hunted with night vission.it is fun, it does help when hogs are hard to find during the day.but on the other hand it is still kinda cheating.any old bulldog can run around a feild and catch one if you send him in the right direction.just like any hunter can sit and shoot one from a long distance with the right equipment.
sghoghunter dont get me wrong,i like hunting with night vission,it just means more to me for the dogs to hunt and find one.it shows me what i have raised.just like i am sure you feel the same way about your dogs.as far as night hunting we do have a couple of places we can go.let us know we will try to get together.i cant go till saturday.
as for jager i personly dont want to see all the hogs gone.we take them alive or dead.but i can say we have never turned a hog loose to get permission or to keep hogs on certain property.it is hard enuff to get a landowner to let you on their place to hunt as it is.we have to hunt when they will let us.some dont like you hunting at night or on sundays.some want to be there when we are so we have to work with their schedule as well as ours.we have even heard  that we cant hunt when the braves are playing.
so its not us not trying to help the farmers it more like them not wanting us to hunt because of the dogs.sometimes they are scared the dogs will run the deer off or even sometimes its from a bad experince with other hunters not going by their rules.we have even had the farmer give us the ok to hunt but they also gave it to everyother hoghunter around.it only led up to very few hogs caught because of to much trafic or all of us loosing because one group or person didnt fallow the rules.
i just know i like hog hunting.my wife,kids and other family and friends like it as well.i dont think there is about nothing none of them would'nt do to keep the hogs around for future  generations to come.i also don't think we as dog hunters cant catch all of them.just like you cant shoot all of them. but i do feel we need to take what we can for the farmers and what we need for food and leave some for seed.dont just go around killing them because they are there.
i hope i havent made anybody mad ,and i tryed hard not to say one thing and mean another.if any of what i have said causes a problem pm me or start another thread and i will try to straighten it out.


----------



## sghoghunter (May 23, 2008)

I like it cause most of the places we have are only a hundred acres or so and you know the dogs will cover that real quick plus I dont like to hear a race going on but I do love to hear a good bay going on.


----------



## JAGER (May 23, 2008)

curdog said:


> jager i personly dont want to see all the hogs gone... i hope i havent made anybody mad, and i tryed hard not to say one thing and mean another.



Well said Curdog. No one should be getting mad on this forum if they have an open mind. The various thoughts and opinions should be helping us understand the situation from all perspectives. This is a very important topic for all hog hunters.

The members on this forum love hunting and none of us want to see ALL the hogs gone. The biggest difference of opinion seems to be centered around the definition of "management" or "harvest numbers". It is incorrectly assumed that I want all hogs gone because I harvest so many each year in a three county area. 

I am very effective at killing 75-80% of the hogs entering a corn or peanut field each night. I kill 300-400 hogs every year (JAN-JUN) in the same fields for the same farmers. It doesn't make any difference if I kill every hog on the farm. Within two months, another group will migrate into the area following the creek systems. Hogs are always going to be in swamps and creeks next to prime agriculture land for a food source. There is no need to leave any for "seed". Hogs are going to be there year after year because of the habitat. 

Many dog hunters incorrectly think I am killing too many hogs. If this statement was true, wouldn't I be putting myself out of business?

Thanks for your input.   ---JAGER


----------



## squealmaker (May 23, 2008)

curdog has said the same thing i was tring to say just in a better way. but the thing about jager is he says he's here to help the dog hunters but at the same time he's hurting us.because he is has all this backing him and magazines and all and it makes the land owners think they don't need the dog hunters any more or make them pick his way instead of going with dog hunters. i don't want what few place we have promision to hunt to get lost because somebody talks a good game and got this hight tech stuff.


----------



## gnarlyone (May 23, 2008)

*hogs*

For the most part..any person that shoots hogs don't care anything about the hogs anyway....nothing wrong with a deer hunter knocking him off some from a deer stand but it is usually only a situation of opportunity and done for his/her consumption. Around here i would say at least 75% of all hogs that are shot are left to rot. Most people that would pay big bucks to go on a thermal vision hunt have more money than they have sense and certainly no concern for the animal..a real "woods person" would go out with his weapon and find his own animal and harvest it with his own skills. Bragging about shooting a big hog that didn't even know you were there is about like sneaking up behind  a UFC champion, sucker punching him...then talking about how you whooped his Butt. Most dog men have a deep history with the hogs...no scientific research..just plain ole experience....if it don't "make you sick" to see a big ole boar hog shot...well...you'll never have the same outlook as the dog man that can only think it was a terrible "shame" for the big guy to go out like that. Dog hunting is very effective but also has a balance for a "promise for tomorrow". You are only fooling yourself if you think you can take 400 hogs a year and nothing changes..I would not guide my dog hunts for $100,000 a year.....I loose money every day by hog hunting and it doesn't have 1 bit of bearing on whether i continue...can you say that? You're concerned cause you make money at it...I'm concerned cause I respect the sport and the animal. Your articles and speeches,in
 a nutshell say.."Come Hunt With Me and bring your wallet....I'm your man." The problem in Texas is directly related to the size of the lands(ranches) that individuals own and the number of hunters allowed on them..in that perspective...all your stated statistics and research make sense..........Have you ever thought of maybe moving to TEXAS?LOL


----------



## bombers32 (May 23, 2008)

Bottom line Jadger you are in it for the money and if you can talk your game well enough( like you do), to the right people then you are taking land away from the hunters. If the people are letting you on their land and you are making money off of it (well less just say not to bright).........You can get on here and talk all the garbage you want to but we are just good people having a good time, I just hope every land owner finds out about you and what you are doing and keeps you off their land. You are a politician, end of story........It is people like you one shot gets away and kills something or someone, (bad name for us all). Not saying you are irresponsable, I hunt with guns to. What I mean when I say real hunting, I mean not making a business out of it. You need to be on some other board not this one, I am not crazy all you want is more talk to take back to promote you........................
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







edited for profanity...Jim


----------



## curdog (May 23, 2008)

well said gnarlyone.i have seen hogs shot and left to rot to.it will make you sick.we have never left a hog in the woods.we have took longer to drag a dead hog out of the woods than what it took the dogs to find and catch it.it just aint right, you kill it you eat it or let somebody else have it thay needs it.its like seein a big buck dead on the side of the road.it makes you sick he got hit by the car and gona sit there and go to waste.
jager i think more people would rather read about hunting with dogs in all these magizines instead of how you shot so many with stuff nobody else can afford.i know thats why i stopped getting boarhunter.


----------



## squealmaker (May 24, 2008)

everybody is saying the same thing. some in better words than others. but i don't blame you jager if i could make a living off of hunting i would.but i would do it in a different way and go about it in a different way.i have talked to you before and you seem to a nice man.but it's like you are trying to change the way people hunt that don't want to change because it's thier way and it's been their way long before night vision and thermal imagine equipment was thought of.


----------



## bombers32 (May 24, 2008)

Absolutely,Squealmaker, night vision is hunting because you still are given the hog a chance, thermal vision is no differant than blinding them with a light, it is not hunting it is killing no sport involved.............Last night we caught four real proud of the dogs, if I shot 20 with thermal vision what is the excitement in that, not saying it is wrong it is what ever you like, it is just not hunting,or a sport.........MY OPINION........


----------



## bombers32 (May 25, 2008)

Sounds like to me Jadger You are not to popular on this board, sounds like you have been figured out..........And another thing I noticed when people on here start disagreeing with you on here you get real quite.......POLITICIAN........


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 25, 2008)

yall back off a hair and think before you type.  several posts in here have been deleted or edited already.

no problem with the discussion, just stay off the personal garbage


----------



## bombers32 (May 26, 2008)

I have not said anything on here that I did not think is the truth, and if someone is going to act like they are representing the hog hunters when they are only promoting their business then I think I have a right to represent myself and what I believe. If I step on someones toes then the truth hurts, but I will not stand by and let someone come on here and say that the hog problem in Ga is the fault of dog hunters relocating hogs, that is the problem with our country now is everybody is to worried about being political correct rather than telling the truth, and Jim you talk about laying off the personal garbage, well when Jadger comes on here promoting his way and his business off of trying to make the dog hunters look bad, then I take that personal.............Well Jadger I guess all the disagreeable feed back that everyone has said to you I guess it will be held against us when it comes time for you to stand up to " represent the hunters" in the population control problems.....Oh yeah the statement was made by someone that you know that, The hog get 400 lbs and shreads the fields with their razor sharp tusks, if you were educating them on hogs they use their snouts for rooting and their tusks for defence............( Enough said about this I think you see where everyone stand)


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (May 26, 2008)

Well I'm a neutral party in this discussion. I've only hog dogged twice, once in FL and once in Mississippi. We didn't catch any, but got into some. I could see that it was a very exciting sport and would love to go again if given the opportunity. On the other hand, I also think it'd be fun to try the night vision or thermal hunts. It'd be a different experience for sure. 

I personally didn't view JAGER's post as bashing hog doggers. I believe he was just stating that alternative methods seem more effective than traditional hunting. Eliminating all problem hogs on these farms is what the farmers who give you permission want. They don't want you to kill a few, farmers want them all gone (even though that is basically impossible). I can see where the hog doggers feel threatened with fear of losing hunting land. The "high tech" equipment and methods JAGER uses may win the hearts of farmers due to its effectiveness. This translates to less opportunities for the doggers. I just hope ya'll can find a middle ground somewhere because you both offer a form of HELP to farmers/landowners. This kind of reminds me of bow hunters and gun hunters fighting, they may use different methods, but in the end they are both doing the same thing....killing deer.


----------



## JAGER (May 26, 2008)

bombers32 said:


> I noticed when people on here start disagreeing with you on here you get real quiet...



I noticed while some of you guys have been busy venting on this forum for the past three days I have killed another 22 hogs for Randolph County peanut farmers. 

It is very interesting how a thread which was started to stimulate conversation about the Texas feral hog problem with possible solutions for Georgia's future has turned into this. You have made this about me and my thermal hog control business. 

Some of you are obviously very threatened about thermal technology making your sport obsolete with fewer hunting opportunities from landowners in the future. I'm flattered that you think my methods and equipment are effective enough to cause this to happen. But I have zero interest in expanding outside of Randolph, Terrell and Calhoun counties.



bombers32 said:


> If you can talk your game well enough (like you do), to the right people then you are taking land away from the hunters.



Thanks. I'm glad you think I can articulate a thought. Fellow dog hunters have already addressed some of the problems earlier in this thread. If you can't find land to hunt, don't blame me. It is all about establishing great working relationships with the farmers, treating their land better than your own and effectively protecting their investment.



bombers32 said:


> I just hope every land owner finds out about you and what you are doing and keeps you off their land.



What farmer in his right mind would NOT want 75-100% of the hogs entering his freshly planted crops killed by a 24-year military veteran? Every farmer knows exactly what I am doing. They think it is an awesome idea and love it! It does not cost the farmer a dime to have their crops protected all night by a professional Soldier with leading edge thermal technology. 



bombers32 said:


> It is people like you one shot gets away and kills something or someone, (bad name for us all).



I carry a $1 million dollar liability policy which puts the burden of responsibilty on my shoulders and not the farmer. Last night I killed three boars in the middle of a field with 50+ cows grazing. Farmers trust my military experience to get the job accomplished safely. 



bombers32 said:


> Night vision is hunting because you still are given the hog a chance, thermal vision is no differant than blinding them with a light, it is not hunting it is killing no sport involved.........



Obviously, your comment proves you do not have any experience in this area. Night vision and thermal scopes are both considered infrared devices using the infrared portion of the electromagnetic spectrum. Both are 100% LEGAL hunting methods in the state of Georgia.



gnarlyone said:


> Georgia does not have a hog problem no matter what some may say.



It depends on your perspective. The perspective of the Georgia farmer and the GA Farm Bureau legislature will strongly disagree with you.



gnarlyone said:


> Dog hunting is very effective but also has a balance for a "promise for tomorrow". You are only fooling yourself if you think you can take 400 hogs a year and nothing changes.



Thanks for helping me prove my point. The first step in solving a problem is admitting there IS a problem. I'm sure you are a very ethical hunter and never kill more hogs than you can eat. I applaud you for being a good conservationist. However, let me engage everyone in a hog "math" problem.

A female hog is sexually mature in 6-8 months old and produces two litters each year, birthing 7-9 pigs. Look at the growth if only six survive, half male and half female. 

Begin with 1 boar and 1 sow:
1st year: 14 (12 piglets and 2 adults)
2nd year: 53
3rd year: 248
4th year: 1,145
5th year: 5,318 (average hog lives to be 5 years old)
6th year: 24,701 (if the average hog lives 5 years, the offspring will continue to reproduce)

Most hunters on this forum love to hunt hogs. Great! Let's get to it. We need to do a better job harvesting them than the state of Texas has in the past before the USDA and Wildlife Services start doing it for us.



gnarlyone said:


> For the most part..any person that shoots hogs don't care anything about the hogs anyway....Around here i would say at least 75% of all hogs that are shot are left to rot.



What do you think happens to the 300+ hogs shot in Texas on a USDA aerial gunning mission everyday from a helicopter? So what is the solution? Do we need a donation program to local food banks or the prison system? 



gnarlyone said:


> You're concerned cause you make money at it...I'm concerned cause I respect the sport and the animal.



I strongly disagree. I'm concerned because the Governor's Agriculture Liaison office approached me several years ago about the possibility of using military technology to help solve the Georgia feral hog control problem. The same problem you believe does not exist. 

I respect hunting and the animal the same way I have respected combat and my enemy. But I also have a great loyalty to the farming community and future food prices. 



squealmaker said:


> i have talked to you before and you seem to be a nice man. but it's like you are trying to change the way people hunt that don't want to change...



Yes- you have hit the nail on the head. Doggin' hogs is full of southern tradition passed down through generations. It is a great sport which I am not asking you to change at all. I just want to ensure all hunters are an asset to the farming community and not a liability.

I am fortunate to attend many National Conferences on farming, wildlife damage, animal control, etc... All hunters across the United States are being labeled as ineffective at dealing with the feral hog control issues. I see research and legislative actions starting in other states which will severely impact the hog hunting future. 

I am trying to preserve our hog hunting heritage in Georgia. I would rather not waste our tax payer money on USDA and state Wildlife Service agents performing hog control services when Georgia hunters are perfectly capable. But first I need everyone to recognize there IS a problem and then motivate hunters to solve it. Neither will be an easy task, but I'm confident the majority of Georgia hunters are smarter than the national average.



bombers32 said:


> (Enough said about this I think you see where everyone stands)



I don't consider four people as everyone. In fact, I would consider it to be a minority.



FERAL ONE said:


> every day we see where hunters cannot get along with each other due to differences in hunting styles or preferences. it is really sad, whether you shoot a compound, xbow, recurve, longbow or   rifle , pistol , inline or flintlock. we are all brothers and sisters and need to act like it. we really are an endangered species!!!



I could not agree more! I learned a long time ago that I could never make everyone happy with any given subject or opinion. I don't take any of the above comments personal and I respect everyone's opinion even if I disagree with it. 

Thanks,   ---JAGER


----------



## bombers32 (May 26, 2008)

Jager, I read your reply and it does nothing more than still pat yourself on the back, and more politics,like you are the savior for all farmers. You said you wanted to make sure all hunters are a asset to farmers not a liability, why do you think farmers call us when they see any hog sign. You try and bost about your equipment, I could care less if you were throwing water blooms at the hogs, it is not you methods its that you think you are the only answer. And if you were not making money at it you could care less............Oh and by the way I have experience with both..............


----------



## bombers32 (May 26, 2008)

Hey Jadger, I am through with this, you got your way we got ours, and trust me we are the majority, so happy hunting.........


----------



## JAGER (May 27, 2008)

Bomber, I believe farmers call the people they trust to solve their hog problems. Doggin' is a very effective method to immediately solve the farmer's problem. This has never been the issue. Our difference of opinion is centered around the definition of "management" or "harvest numbers".

There are plenty of hogs in Georgia for all hunting methods.    --- JAGER


----------



## curdog (May 27, 2008)

jager if you dont want to expand out of Randolph, Terrell and Calhoun counties,why is there somebody moultrie saying they have started hunting with you,takeing people out for you,and that you gave them all the stuff they need to get things rolling?


----------



## JAGER (May 27, 2008)

Curdog,

I will be taking your Moultrie contact with me to service a Sylvester area farm as they plant peanuts this week. It is an excellent opportunity to film some thermal footage for an upcoming television show because there are so many hogs. Moultrie and Worth county farms are too far for me to service with gas at $4.00 per gallon. This is strictly a one time favor to the farmer.

The equipment reference has to do with infrared cameras to film night trapping footage for products we are marketing. 

---JAGER


----------



## curdog (May 27, 2008)

ok then why is he taking people on hunts with stuff instead of filming traps at night?the land they went on was not in sylvester,and i dont see why you would need 2 rifles with these scopes on them to film a trap.something dont sound right.


----------



## bombers32 (May 27, 2008)

I know a few boys down around Sylvester, what is the farmer that you are going to see, sence we are in this together, we might all can hunt it. If you are not going to be able to hunt there because of the gas prices, maybe us doggers can help.......be glad to help.......


----------



## gnarlyone (May 27, 2008)

*jager*

It's real hard to be decent when you can see thru more than just what's on the table....First off your hog growth Statistics are the very same method that "AMWAY" uses to show people how they "Can get rich quick"..fool proof no hidden secrets...just  look at the math...yea right...I don't know any rich Amway folks myself. If those reproduction rates were accurate..I would have 3,747,517 hogs in my immediate area, and sometimes it is hard to even find enough sign to turn out on. Most people that have stated thier opinion on here have many many years watching the population status of the hogs in thier area. I started hog hunting in the early eighties and I have only seen what i what say it get to a decent huntable number of hogs..no explosion what so ever....in 25 years i think i would be very likely to have saw this epidemic if it wouild have occurred. I can assure you that it was more than 1 boar and 1 sow that started here 25 years ago..I can go out on a limb and prob. be assured that you have ouly became "Interested" in this hog problem for prob. 5 years or less. Point is ...in 25 years...if statistics are true.....where did all my hogs go...maybe Texas?  Statistics and research is fine...but i know the scientists tell me a bumble bee can't possibly fly either...a football play works every time on the chalk board but in the real world those x's and 0's move. I'm not here to argue with you or not to try to get along. I don't feel threatened by your methods or your wealth..but while you were "enlisted" there were some us   still out here in the real world that learned a few things about wild hogs along the way. You asked when you started this thread for "OPINIONS"..that's what you're getting....maybe the few that have responded may be your strongest soldiers if you needed us on an issue that may benefit YOU. I'd be ashamed to call myself a hog hunter and not have an opinion on my sport and to take a stand on an issue that may directly effect it's future.....if i hadn't learned but 1 thing in life though is you get very little help and have very few "friends" when you need them.....people these days are wimps..soft..scared they're going to make someone mad or offend them if they voice thier opinion..even if they know they're right.  The truth might not always be pretty but it's Always the TRUTH. I don't think you're wrong in what you're doing...heck..go for it..but if you are a spokes person and represent ME...make sure you represent me well and reflect MY opinion...not only yours or research's. If your there to make a sales pitch, it's mostly about you and your method..if you're there for hog hunters..they could hardly tell us apart.


----------



## JAGER (May 28, 2008)

curdog said:


> why is he taking people on hunts... something dont sound right.



Curdog- You might want to have another conversation with him. I assure you he is not guiding hunts with my thermal scopes and my rifles. He has two of my infrared night vision cameras capturing footage on two different traps.



bombers32 said:


> I know a few boys down around Sylvester, what is the farmer that you are going to see, sence we are in this together, we might all can hunt it.



Bomber- We already asked if HD76 could hunt it since it is close to him. But, the farmer has the hunting rights leased and doesn't want any dogs in there. I'll pass any referrals to HD76.



gnarlyone said:


> First off your hog growth Statistics...



Using known reproduction rates, two hogs are physically capable of increasing the population to over 5,000 hogs in five years. No other large mammel can put up those numbers statistically. How else am I going to get the average hunter to change their harvest approach to feral hogs if they don't understand their high reproduction rates? You and I both know the numbers do not really grow exponentially like this in nature thanks to predators and man.



gnarlyone said:


> ...sometimes it is hard to even find enough sign to turn out on.



This is a point I had not taken into consideration. I hunt entirely agricultural counties. There are always hog problems somewhere with 150,000+ acres of crops. But many of you hunt planted pines, woods and WMA's with much smaller acreage. So if hunters live in an area with fewer hog populations or sign, there is not a perceived hog problem in the state. When I kill 22 hogs in three nights it may seem unnecessary to the average hunter who does not see 20 hogs in an entire month. We all have a different perspective of the problem depending on where and why we hunt. This is a great point.



gnarlyone said:


> The truth might not always be pretty but it's Always the TRUTH. If you are a spokes person and represent ME...make sure you represent me well and reflect MY opinion...



It is impossible for me to make everyone happy and reflect everyone's opinion in the media. Like I said above, we all have a different perspective of the problem based on the hog populations where we hunt. Since we have different perspectives, we have different opinions. Our individual opinions reflect what we believe to be true. But at least I take the time to ask your opinion so I better understand it.

My media responsibility is to educate and inform hunters about the National picture. Most hog hunters may not realize feral hogs cost American farmers an estimated $800 million dollars in crop damage. I intend to implement change and help solve the problem using hunting as the tool. Yes- this includes doggin'.

---JAGER


----------



## squealmaker (May 28, 2008)

*jager*

i'm sorry jager but maybe you should talk to him again.i know for a fact he has one thermal scopesitting on a 450 bushmaster a high generation infered scope sitting on a browning 308 and a thermal spotting scope. and how do know this? it's because he took me and my daddy one night and talked about yall going in together and fixing to start hunts down here and already haveing some booked and how your going to get him some more equipment and how many hogs yall done killed and everything.so mr. jager maybe you should rethink you buddy around with or trust with your high dollar equipment.and about that insurance you have that covers you if something ends up happening.does it cover your new bussines partner?cause if something does happen and i was a police and came out to investigate and he was there with this state of the art military grade high difinesion night vision and thermal equipment that you are so proud of and said he works with you for you and it's your name on all this stuff i'm gonna come looking for you.


----------



## bombers32 (May 28, 2008)

Jadger, I hunt a spot that a boy hunts also with a gun and he is out there just about every day, and it still takes us to put dogs on it to control the hogs because after awhile the hogs get smart to hunters. You convence everyone that they is this huge hog problem, when in fact all you are doing is using that as a sales pitch. They are people in the ag department that says deer destoy just as much crops,the only differents with deer, it is such a money market, drought destroys more crops than anything so are you going to help dig wells, Oh that's right( no money in it for you) bottom line it is just a business to you.........you said it is impossible to make everybody happy and reflect everyone's opinion in the media, if you represent the hunting industry you should reflect everyone's opinion in the media,........(good or bad).......your statements reflect exactly what you are doing.........


----------



## squealmaker (May 28, 2008)

*jager*

something just cuaght  my eye.above you said the farmer in sylvester had the hunting rights leased out and that's why hd76 couldn't go with his dogs.but ain't what you're doing hunting.that's sounds wrong to me. you're shooting somebody else pigs that they are paying the land owner to shoot or hunt.it sounds like to me if the farmer says you can hunt it then he could say hd76 good.so if you wanted to do this the right way you would need the man who has the hunting rights permision.i mean that's no different than having the mans permision that has the hunting rights and the man that has the farming rights to say you can come hunting but the man that actually owns the land says he don't want anybody hunting with dogs or to be own is land with dogs.no matter if they permision from the farmer that has his crops getting destroyed or the hunter that as the hunting lease that plants food plot that get wiped out.


----------



## gnarlyone (May 28, 2008)

*Jag*

I have 20,000 plus acres of farm land that i hunt...99% of my service is to farmers, so my opinion does refer to the agricultural world. The statistic article proves what i was saying about misinformation presented to the uneducated public....a smokescreen. If i was gulible to believe that information..i may be subject to think "Wow..something has to be done about this"...cause we first   see in it that "Wild Boars" do not use thier razor sharp teeth to shread crops... they use thier snouts..now we learn by your OWN admittance that the reproduction statistics are not based on reality. Again where are my 3 MILLION hogs on the farms that i hunt? I would be willing to bet that your high rate of success areas come from land that has not been dogged, the most problems and complaints come from the land owners that won't let anybody hunt.. this is the same reason that i stated in an above thread that Texas has such a problem...big land with little to no hunting prssure....don't hunt it and "THEY WILL COME". I don't know of many acres in Georgia that don't have someone stomping around on it dang near every week try'n to "KILL something".LOL The danger in anything is including just ENOUGH TRUTH to make it seem real and reel in that vulnerable person..that how cults in religion gets thier start. I assure you my 20,000 acres will never have the hogs doing devestation as long as i can afford gas and feed.
You seem to figure out things well.....Answer this...
WHERE IS THE POPULATION EXPLOSION IN THIS AREA IN THE PAST 25 YEARS .?


----------



## bombers32 (May 28, 2008)

Me and gnarly hunt together and we have never had a farmer have to replant their fields due to hogs, not that I am aware of, again where are the 3 million hogs we are promised. You know what Jadger after talking to you on this board I have learned something it's all about presenting just enough to someone to keep them oblivious to what you are really doing.......so from now on we are known as......(POPULATION CONTROL SPECALISTS ).........kinda catchy isn't it, you can use that if you want.............I just wander how far I can get if I use big words to influence people..........You know what they say if you stand and look up long enough everyone will stop and look up with me and know body knows what there are looking for............


----------



## cpowel10 (May 28, 2008)

JAGER said:


> Curdog,
> 
> I will be taking your Moultrie contact with me to service a Sylvester area farm as they plant peanuts this week. It is an excellent opportunity to film some thermal footage for an upcoming television show because there are so many hogs. Moultrie and Worth county farms are too far for me to service with gas at $4.00 per gallon. This is strictly a one time favor to the farmer.
> 
> ...



Can you possibly tell me the name of the farmer, or tell me the area having so many hogs(I will probably know the farmer)? We have peanuts in Worth, and I live in Worth.  I'm wondering if they're getting close to our farm.  Our farm is north of Sylvester in Worth County.


----------



## curdog (May 30, 2008)

what has happened to jager?where are all the replies.we nee some answers.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 31, 2008)

People don't want anyone to hunt their property unless they are getting something for it.I liken it to standing in an ant bed begging for help,and pushing everyone that comes near you away.

I agree with the others..Why complain unless you are going to actually let someone hunt them...It is a shame that a regular guy can go ask to hunt and get denied unless he pays up.Where as another man with some cash or with business interests in mind can hunt the same place for free.

That is society though.


----------



## bombers32 (May 31, 2008)

Great point,Well said,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mighty Moose (Jun 4, 2008)

Education is the key and even sometime that won't help. 

I shot 4 hogs at one time and 35 in about a years time on a 2300 acre club on the Ogeechee River.  I thought I was doing a good thing passing on marginal bucks and taking hogs instead. ( both my 2007 bucks from another property qualified for GON's Truck Buck contest) Turns out, I got asked to leave because the old timers don't like us killing hogs or does.  I think they we jealous of my Bad Boy Buggy.

When I started I would see a few groupings, within a year they were everywhere tearing up the crops.  That Bad Boy Buggy let me slip right up on them almost every time.  

The farmers gonna have a real problem next year.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jun 19, 2008)

Hunting is hunting is hunting. You boys that use dogs are hunting the style you want why would you deny someone hunting the style he likes? Thats like saying still hunting is just ambushin em or dog hunting ain't hunting thats just runnin em with dogs. I had a chance to go hunt boar with a knife, guess I could say any other method ain't really huntin. Trouble is huntin is huntin is huntin. You use your method I'll use mine, don't cut my method and expect me to take it lyin down cause it wont work that way and you wont enjoy the methods I use to cut you down. Capiche??


----------



## gnarlyone (Jun 20, 2008)

*Lol*

I'm sure your 1 time experience will carry your opinion a long way..there is and has never been a problem with the way Jager hunts..it's the misconception presented for someone like yourself that is dangerous....if you look at the "support/nonsupport" division...the support always comes from the ones like yourself that doesn't have a clue of what's on the horizon...if i got to Purdue(GOV.) first
I could fill his ears with  crap  about my view long enough that if he didn't know any better..that's what he'd believe..Don't you think in 25yrs. that i would have learned something from what i stand for? I'm not the type that is closed minded or only see things my way..but i am an honest man....I see non-truths that are being presented to people that are in postions to make drastic changes in what i love to do and that is why i have a problem. I live in an agricultural area that has had hogs for many years..I don't have "acres" of damage..don't have "permission" problems....don't have farmers complain of any low success rates wanting to try another "method"....Don't see exploding populations..don't believe in slaughtering an animal for profit and misinforming people to accomplish it....don't believe JAGER could EVER gain permission to my contacts...don't believe in apologizing for what "someone else" said or wrote where I was 1 of the main players..don't believe someone represents me when that facts tell me "NOT".....don't believe that ANY type of Shooting hogs is as effective for helping a farmer than dogs(by seeing it ..not guess work)...don't believe that hogs do near the damage as deer do....the list goes on and on.....that is why the guys here have a problem..not they think thier way is BEST.....but we will be mailing out your FREE "HOG HUNTER T-SHIRT" out in the next 7 days.


----------



## curdog (Jun 20, 2008)

i am not sure if this was to me gnarlyone,but i really dont care how or where he hunts as long as its not on land i hunt.i think it is a good way to hunt and would like to go a time or two,just not where i run dogs.


----------



## squealmaker (Jun 20, 2008)

*gnarlyone for prez*

man you don't know how much i agree with you and that is  what me curdog and alot of other people have been saying we all got different ways of saying the same thing. but some people want ready all this they just pick up at the bottom and start throwing in comments. but now that jager is back i had a few questions above that never got answered.


----------



## JAGER (Jun 20, 2008)

I apprecriate tv_racin_fan having the courage to post his comments. I also appreciate all of the kind words I receive each day in PMs. I understand why you don't want to deal with all the negative backlash from a handful of doggers on this forum.

Many in the dog hunting community believe I show too much of a political/business attitude towards hog hunting. It contradicts everything they represent. I am an unwanted change to their years of heritage and tradition. They feel my motive must be impure and profit driven because there is a business plan behind it. They do not support the positive media attention brought to hog hunting unless it praises their views or reflects their opinions. If it isn't broke, don't fix it. 

Hunting has enough negative issues from those outside our sport. It is time to put our differences aside and start finding some common ground to move forward. 



gnarlyone said:


> ...if i got to Purdue(GOV.) first I could fill his ears with my view long enough that if he didn't know any better..that's what he'd believe..



Politics 101- This is how it happens. Georgia farmers complain to the Georgia Farm Bureau (GFB) about crop damage from feral hogs. The GFB takes the problem to Capitol Hill in Atlanta. The Governor tasks his Agricultural Liaison office to come up with some solutions. They contact me as a business since I am already using military infrared technology in the hog control industry. I bring out-of-state hunters into Georgia spending thousands of dollars each week on restaurants, hotels, sporting goods and hunting licenses. This "Agri-tourism" is great for the local economy and everyone is happy (except for a few dog hunters on this forum).



gnarlyone said:


> ...I see non-truths that are being presented to people that are in postions to make drastic changes in what i love to do and that is why i have a problem.



One of the reasons I post Associated Press stories from other states and National Conference highlights on this forum is to enlighten hunters about what is happening on the National level. I think it is important that Georgia hunters understand other states have lost their rights to hunt hogs through political legislation. I think it is important Georgia hunters know the Wildlife Damage Control Conference has documented $800 million dollars in feral hog damage across the U.S. in one year. 

I choose to take an offensive approach on the problem instead of waiting on some politician or USDA agent to tell me how we are going to hunt and manage hogs in our state. I work very hard to earn a position of influence in the hunting industry and the media. When asked by the media, educators, politicians and legislators for my subject matter expert opinion on feral hog control, my answer is always the same. "The most effective methods of controlling wild hog populations is a combination of infrared technology at night, trapping, hunting with dogs and radio telemetry."

This has always been my position and I don't understand why doggers (in Georgia) are worried about drastic changes. 



gnarlyone said:


> I live in an agricultural area that has had hogs for many years..I don't have "acres" of damage...don't have "permission" problems...



Perfect. How do we duplicate your success across the state? How do we get farmers with problems linked up with professional hunters and trappers like yourself?

I see the problem from the National level and others only see it from their 1,000 acre perspective. Just because the problem is not in your county does not mean the problem does not exist somewhere else in the state or Nation. Just because you have a professional relationship with your local farmers does not mean it exists everywhere.

Who should report National feral hog related information to you before you trust it? You have disputed statistics from every source I have shared. Everything seems to be a non-truth or an exaggerated set of facts to you. The US Department of Agriculture, State Wildlife Services, Wildlife Damage Control leaders and the Department of Natural Resources must all be mistaken.  

Lets just stick our head in the sand and see what happens.

---JAGER


----------



## trophyhunter1127 (Jun 20, 2008)

jager  i wonder how come we have never met we hunt some of the same land as u in randolph co  usually every weekend and catch alot of hogs  there


----------



## ogre (Jun 20, 2008)

I Must Be Getting Old And Gullible;this Sounds Like The Same Arguement From Another Thread With Some Of The Same People And Some New Ones.thanks To All,i Dont Think I'll Do It Again


----------



## curdog (Jun 20, 2008)

well said gnarlyone.i thought your previous post was to me sorry about that.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jun 20, 2008)

Just like stated in the other thread, keep the personal attacks out and take it to pm's if you must.


----------



## bombers32 (Jun 21, 2008)

He'sssssssssssssss Backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.......................lol.....................


----------

